# How to Work Sheet Metal



## أهل الحديث (24 مارس 2009)

​ 
How to Work Sheet Metal
By *H. J. Dyer*

*Publisher:* Apple Blossom Books
*Number Of Pages:* 142
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0853440840
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780853440840
http://ifile.it/a3ku8jr/sheet_metal.pdf

​


----------



## فتوح (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً

وأسأل المولى لك الجنة لك ولوالديك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> how to work sheet metal
> by *h. J. Dyer*​
> 
> *publisher:* apple blossom books
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس محب الله ورسوله..

بارك الله فيك حيثما كنت ..ووفقك وجزاك خير الجزاء..

والرابط يعمل.. وتم حفظ الكتاب.​


----------



## أبو حمده (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا مهندس انتاج ستيل مصري أبحث عن فرصة أفضل 0110395797


----------



## عمران احمد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى


----------

